

Let’s not communicate. Let’s live. - tonyhanna
http://www.teedot.com/blog/2010/02/11/lets-not-communicate-lets-live/

======
WA
These scenarios are best examples, why I wouldn't want such a system. If I
have to think about a birthday gift for my girlfriend, that IS actually life.
And usually, whenever I update my facebook profile picture, I'd choose a
picture about which I can say:"Hey, that's a nice picture of mine" and
certainly not:"I need a party picture of myself, let's arrange a party just to
get that picture."

I guess the problem I'm having with such a system is that it looks for
PATTERNS and in my opinion, a good life is all about BREAKING patterns in
order to feel alive.

------
Slashed
Seriously, if a user has only an email and Skype account(it's true for me, and
in my experience, it's true for many other people) and doesn't have FB,
Twitter, etc., does it mean he/she won't be able to use this _feature_?

I know there was always a lot of potential in technology that incorporates the
"don't make them think". But honestly, do you really want a software to choose
a gift for your girl friend? I want my personal stuff to be private and
personal.

P.S. I'm not criticizing or anything - actually, I always admire software that
changes to fit to a user's needs, not the opposite. But managing
relationships.. No, thank you. :)

------
Vladik
The question is will it go to the bathroom for you as well? I could easily
save a lot of time in the day by outsourcing that.

------
dmoney
I think this would have Wolfram Alpha's problem of trying to be too general,
without having invented general AI. How will the system understand what I
want?

Auto-gifting would be particularly useful. Is there a way to use it without an
iPhone?

------
RyanMcGreal
Sounds a lot like the Semantic Web that Tim Berners-Lee has been talking about
for the past several years.

------
dwohlfahrt
We're still a month and a half away from April fools... Talk about jumping the
gun

